# Ram air 3 exhaust manifolds



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm ready to buy a set of reproduction RA 3 exhaust manifolds, who's do you recommend? Inline tube, ram air restorations, Warpath? Etc. Thank you


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

greenjudge69 said:


> I'm ready to buy a set of reproduction RA 3 exhaust manifolds, who's do you recommend? Inline tube, ram air restorations, Warpath? Etc. Thank you


I bought RamAir,no problems.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. Do you know who makes the ones inline tube is selling?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

greenjudge69 said:


> Thank you. Do you know who makes the ones inline tube is selling?


No not sure. Maybe someone will chime in. Is there a reason your thinking inline tube?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ive purchased a lot of products from inline and I have been very satisfied


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

greenjudge69 said:


> Ive purchased a lot of products from inline and I have been very satisfied


 Do they carry the down pipes also? Otherwise you will be mixing and matching. Ram air carries their own.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Not even close . Ram air restoration. Buy the down pipe also . They are a perfect match . Then take to a good local shop to do the rest . I did 2/12 all the way with a H pipe. X just didn't fit right and no loss HP. Do the painting on manifold your self . Just have the wife or GF go out and bake them in oven but if you want to keep her you can use the gas grill Outside.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Ram air resto it is. I will do the manifolds after the engine comes off the Dyno. I'm going with 2 1/2 from the manifolds to the mufflers, then 2 1/4 from mufflers back.


----------

